# The Paleo Diet.



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have any of you tried this? What effects did you notice? be it on SA or otherwise?

In case your not familiar with what it is this video could provide a rough explanation.






A bit of extraneous stuff in there but you'll get the jist of it.

Or you could just look at the wiki page. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paleolithic_diet


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I personally beleive low carb diet are the healthiest way to live, there's also another reason why they could help SA.
GHB like ketone.


----------



## Patron on a ship of fools (Nov 17, 2009)

The logic behind the paleo diet makes a certain amount of sense, but I've had a nutritionist tell me that there's really no benefit to it. The typical modern diet is just fine for most people. The trick is simple: Don't consume more calories than you burn. Fancy diets are mostly just gimmicks designed to get you to buy books and/or expensive specialty foods.


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't think it'd be very healthy since we need carbohydrates to function. I think people just need to eat a wider variety of fruits and vegetables instead of all this prepackaged stuff.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ostorozhno said:


> I don't think it'd be very healthy since we need carbohydrates to function. I think people just need to eat a wider variety of fruits and vegetables instead of all this prepackaged stuff.


Thats not true. The inuits dont eat any carbs at all and some ppl follow the carnivorian diet (only meat and fat zero carbs).


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

It always seemed to me that paleo dieters (and others for that matter) are often too preoccupied with the whole carb-fat ratio thing. I would figure as long as you're eating the right kinds of foods you should be doing alright. Am I wrong?

I haven't read his book but I've heard Michael Pollan talking about this, calling it "nutritionism" and how people get to preoccupied with nutrients rather than actual foods. 

I'm not on the paleo diet, I don't eat enough meats for it to be feasable, but sometimes I'll go "paleo for a day". Usually this consists of eggs for breakfast, and for dinner (I usually don't have a lunch ever) some salmon with fruits, nuts and veg throughout the day. But I always end up breaking around midnight from hunger, eating some kind of dairy. I think this is because of how lean (3g of fat to 19 g of protein) the salmon is, it only manages to satisfy me for a couple hours (which I'm actually a bit impressed by).

Heh, funny I was just criticizing nutritionism and here I am talking about nutrients, oh boy.


----------



## Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

When I'm really trying to burn fat. My diet consists of 50% protein, 30% carbs, and 20% fat. You're bmr is how many calories u burn in a given day. You have to eat less than ur burning to lose weight. This will speed it up more. On days when u work out, eat equal to ur bmr. This works great for me. I'm active though. This is the most accurate one I've seen. But u can find ones that r more simple. Not all that u find r correct though.

http://www.phord.com/cc/


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Best thing you can do for your body. I've had mild depression, OCD, and SA for as long as I can remember. I started the paleo diet about four months ago, and I've been feeling better and better as the time goes on. For about the past month, I've been working on removing all carbs from my diet. Nuts and meat shall be the sole components. It's not an instant fix, but it's the healthiest fix. I guarantee that if everyone on this board tried it, a majority would find improvement after a few months. 

Don't take my word for it, though. That's how you fall into the trap of trying everything you see on a forum that may have possibly helped one person a little bit. Do your research. Let me know if you can find any evidence to show that you can't thrive perfectly well on an all-meat diet. 

Start off by checking out paleodiet.com. Lots of links explaining the dangers of excessive carbs. Beyondveg.com is extremely well researched, and debunks most of the myths people believe about diet.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

cheesycow5 said:


> Best thing you can do for your body. I've had mild depression, OCD, and SA for as long as I can remember. I started the paleo diet about four months ago, and I've been feeling better and better as the time goes on. For about the past month, I've been working on removing all carbs from my diet. Nuts and meat shall be the sole components. It's not an instant fix, but it's the healthiest fix. I guarantee that if everyone on this board tried it, a majority would find improvement after a few months.
> 
> Don't take my word for it, though. That's how you fall into the trap of trying everything you see on a forum that may have possibly helped one person a little bit. Do your research. Let me know if you can find any evidence to show that you can't thrive perfectly well on an all-meat diet.
> 
> Start off by checking out paleodiet.com. Lots of links explaining the dangers of excessive carbs. Beyondveg.com is extremely well researched, and debunks most of the myths people believe about diet.


There even ppl that go as far as the 100% carnivorian diet with marvelous results.


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> There even ppl that go as far as the 100% carnivorian diet with marvelous results.


I went about a week eating only meat and nuts and I feel great.


----------

